#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Υδραυλικά >  > > >  >  >  Μελέτη ύδρευσης/αποχέτευσης για οικοδομή

## saradis1

Καλημέρα σε όλους. 
Είμαι καινούργιος μηχανικός και θα ήθελα τα φώτα σας. 
Θα ήθελα να μάθω τι απαιτείται από τη πολεοδομία για μελέτη ύδρευσης/μελέτη αποχέτευσης για μια διώροφη οικία. Υπάρχει κάποια πρότυπη μελέτη για μια απλή περίπτωση? Ξέρω ότι μάλλον είναι χαζή ερώτηση για εσάς που ασχολείστε χρόνια αλλά....για εμένα είναι σοβαρό γιατί τώρα ξεκινάω. 
Χωρίς να θέλω να κάνω διαφήμιση, τα αποτελέσματα του προγράμματος της 4Μ είναι αρκετά? (κατακόρυφο διάγραμμα, τεύχος μελέτης του προγράμματος, σχέδιο στις κατόψεις του κτιρίου). χρειάζεται κάτι άλλο?

----------


## saradis1

φίλε μου ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Εγώ θα ήθελα να ξέρω απλά αν είναι αρκετά τα αποτελέσματα της 4Μ για να μην μου θεωρήσει η πολεοδομία τη μελέτη "ελλειπή".
Γενικά δεν υπάρχει καμιά πρότυπη μελέτη για μια απλή περίπτωση όπως αυτή? ή μια λίστα ίσως με σχέδια-υπολογισμοί που πρέπει να κατατεθούν. 
Πω πω πω...μάλλον πολύ καινούργιος ακούγομαι. χαχαχα/ δεν πειράζει. όλοι απο κάπου και κάπως ξεκινούν.  :Γέλιο:

----------


## cna

Αρκούν αυτά που βγάζει το πρόγραμμα. Άλλωστε ο ελεγκτής περισσότερο θα κοιτάξει τα σχέδια παρά το τεύχος υπολογισμών (εξαιρείται η τυχόν ύπαρξη αντλίας). Στην πράξη βέβαια όλα αυτά σπανίως εφαρμόζονται έτσι όπως τυπώνονται...

----------


## saradis1

α! μάλιστα. ωραία λοιπόν. Υποθέτω οτι το ίδιο ισχύει και για τα ηλεκτρολογικά. Παρόλα αυτά, που μπορώ να δώ μια πρότυπη μελέτη μιας απλής οικίας? Μήπως κάποιος συνάδελφος μπορεί να μου δώσει μια παλιά του? (αν ειναι και απο το 4Μ, ακόμα καλήτερα).  
Πάντως γενικότερα, δεν ξέρω αν ειναι καλό που στη πράξη δεν ελέγχονται αν έγιναν βάση της μελέτης. Δε ξέρω...νομίζω οτι θα έπρεπε. Δε μας συμφέρει σε πολλές περιπτώσεις αλλά.......

----------


## cna

Στα ηλεκτρολογικά αλλάζει λίγο το πράγμα μιας και αλλάζει και η επικινδυνότητα. Άλλο η ύδρευση/αποχέτευση ενός κτηρίου και άλλο η ηλεκτρολογική μελέτη. Σαν τεύχη/σχέδια αρκούν αλλά θα πρέπει να διπλοτσεκάρεις τα αποτελέσματα. Όσο δε για την διαφοροποίηση της ύδρευσης/αποχέτευσης από το χαρτί στην πράξη περισσότερο έχει να κάνει με αλλαγές στην εσωτερική διάταξη από τους ιδιοκτήτες. Επί την ευκαιρία τσέκαρε επίσης την παροχέτευση των ομβρίων της στέγης. Θα πρέπει και αυτή να υπολογισθεί...

----------


## saradis1

Να σου πω φίλε μου την αλήθεια με τα ηλεκτρολογικά είμαι λιγότερο αγχωμένος γιατι αυτή ειναι και η ειδικότητα μου. Για την ύδρευση/αποχέτευση ειμαι αρκετά αγχωμένος. 
πολύ σωστή η παρατήρηση για το όμβρια της στέγης. λογικό. 
πάντως αυτές οι αλλαγές απο τους ιδιοκτήτες.....εφιάλτης. εκει που έχεις καταλήξει. εκει που ξέρεις τι θα κάνεις, πας για αλλαγές. φαντάσου στα ηλεκτρολογικά που έχει πιο πολλά σκαψίματα και η επικινδυνότητα αλλάζει όπως πολύ σωστά είπες.

----------


## Xάρης

Υπάρχουν πρότυπα σχέδια για όλα τα ηλεκτρομηχανολογικά (και αρχιτεκτονικά) από τη Δομική Πληροφορική.

Πήγαινε στον ιστότοπο: http://www.domiki.gr/proionta/index.htm
Κλικ στο "Ι. Δομική Ενημέρωση - Τιμοκατάλογος αγοράς Τόμων Δομικής Ενημέρωσης." στα αριστερά της ιστοσελίδας.

Θα δεις λίγο πιο κάτω το "ΣΧΕΔΙΑ ΠΡΟΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΩΝ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΜΗΧ/ΚΑ *75¤*"

----------


## SIRADRAB

Για 2όροφα δεν χρειάζεται το τεύχος μελέτης με υδρ/κούς υπολογισμούς, μια απλή τεχνική περιγραφή της εγκ/σης για υδρ/κά-αποχ/ση φτάνει. Τουλάχιστον εδώ που εργάζομαι. Όπως είπαν οι συνάδελφοι τα προγράμματα δεν κάνουν τίποτα άλλο εκτός από το κατακόρυφο διάγραμμα. Τζάμπα λεφτά. Εύκολα μπορείς να κάνεις το κατακόρυφο αν κάνεις χρήση μπλόκ των υποδοχέων. Στις κατόψεις επίσης, όλα τα κάνεις χεράτα στο autocad.

----------


## saradis1

ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους τους συναδέλφους για τις συμβουλές τους. Αν έχετε κάτι να με συμβουλέψετε ή κάποιο σχέδιο ή οτιδήποτε άλλο για να με βοηθήσετε που είναι αρχή για εμένα, καλοδεχούμενο. 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## ΤΚΑΔ

Καλό μήνα,
Κάνω μια μελέτη ύδρευσης για μια διώροφη κατοικία με γνωστό πρόγραμμα και δεν βρίσκω στους υποδοχείς δεξαμενή και πιεστικό. Το έχει αντιμετωπίσει κανείς;

----------


## saradis1

τους υποδοχείς του πιεστικού και της δεξαμενής δεν πρόκειται να τους βρεις. Δεν υπάρχουν. Εγώ προσωπικά υπολογίζω το τι πιεστικό χρειάζομαι και όταν κάνω εξαγωγή στο autocad προσθέτω μια δεξαμενή "κόβοντας" τον σωλήνα και κάνοντας ένα τετράγωνο στις διαστάσεις που έχω περιγράψει στην τεχνική έκθεση και μεσολαβώ και ένα σχηματάκι πιεστικού το οποίο έχω επίσης περιγράψει στην τεχνική έκθεση. 
Άρα συνάδελφε μπορείς απλά στο autocad να τα "μεσολαβήσεις" αυτά χειροκίνητα.

----------

